# What gains should I expect?



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

ok,, heres the deal, I currently have a HMF Utility slip-on on my bike. I have ordered a Full Muzzy system for my bike, what kind of gains should I expect to see? One thing that I don't like about the HMF is that it is to loud, especially on long rides. Will the Muzzy be differant? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah the muzzy is going to sound BA. Low tone, deep rumble. :rockn: I dunno about performance inhancement though, I doubt you will be able to feel any power change from the swap. I could be wrong though.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with polaris425 on this - not sure how much you will be able to feel but the throttle response should be more snappy once you get it on. 
Give us a review of it when u take her on a ride.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, it due to arrive Monday, and I will try to get it installed monday evening, because I have an appointment to have my bike dynoed, and tuned tuesday. I will report back on my findings.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

have them put it on the dyno before the pipe install so you can see the results between the two.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

AUbruterider said:


> have them put it on the dyno before the pipe install so you can see the results between the two.


 
I would love to be able to do that, but at $65 a run, and already tunning my bike, that would add up real quick, plus his schedule wont allow us to do that. I wished though.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

My buddy had an HMF slip on and went to a muzzy pro. The HMF sounds alot better the Muzzy just sounds like its sick.... as far as power a buddy off mine has the same mods as me just I have stock exhuast with mod and he has HMF and I tuned mine really good and I can beet him by a bike or 2 every time.... so to me its not worth the money....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

everyone has there likes and dislikes..... but the muzzy does sound the best  :rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

The sound of the Muzzy is one reasons I am switching, don't get me wrong the HMF does good, but I also wanted the same size head pipes, and to change the front head pipe on my HMF would have cost me $250.00 plus shipping back to HMF. I tried to find someone locally to make a front head pipe for me, but no one would touch it. The main reason for the switch though is performance. I have already got someone interested in buying the HMF, so it may turn out to be a win win situation. I did find a video on You Tube that 2 Brutes 1 with a Full Muzzy and 1 with a HMF system, and the differance in the sound was awsome in favor of the Muzzy. I to like the deep, low sound the muzzy produces. I can not wait to get the system and to get it installed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what's the youtube vid URL ?

is this it? 




 

can't wait to see some vids once you get it installed


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats the same video I found, that Muzzy sounds awsome.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it does. Those bison front and rear are suuure growin on me!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

To be honest, I thought the rear bumper was huge, but now after last weekend with my son on his 90cc Artic Cat running into me a few times, I was glad that it was there. So far I am happy with the Bison Bumpers. You can't find a better deal on bumpers in my opinion. I got both bumpers for $255.00 shipped.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

exactly. ive had my tail light broken out cause someone ran into me. 
At least with that rear bison I have some ammo to inflict some damage in return!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's an update for those that might be interested, I received the Muzzy system yesterday and started trying to install it last night, but ran into a problem, I was sent the system for a 650i and not the 650 SRA, so long story short, I called them this morning and informed them of the problem, and was told no problem, they would email me a return shipping label and requested that I send the incorrect system back, and as soon as they receive the tracking # they would ship me the correct system, but here is the bad part, the guy I was talking to checked and they did not have the correct system in stock, so he checked with Muzzy and they are manufacturing the correct systems now and wont be ready untill Thursday:aargh4:. The guy that I was working with said that he would have Muzzy ship directly to me instead of having them ship to him and then ship to me. He also told me that they were paying all shipping charges and also said that he wouls send me a T-shirt also. All in all, the only complaint I have, is that I was sent the wrong system, but the costumer service that I am receiving makes up for the mistake in my opinion. This company also has the best price that I could find for a Full Muzzy system. I am the type of person that doesn't like to wait for things, but sometimes you do what you have got to do. Hopefully I will have the new system by the end of next week and get it installed, so that I can have my bike Dynoed and tuned. I will keep everyone posted on how things go from here.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

WELL HURRY UP:rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

sandman7655 said:


> WELL HURRY UP:rockn:


 
I am hurrying as fast as I can go, all of the hold up is Muzzy. I would like to have had all of this done already. You know how it is when the system has got to come from the West Coast...takes atleast 5 days for shipping.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

What company did you order from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't wanna violate the rules, and I looked but couldn't find anything about posting info about other company's, so if am in the wrong by posting this company's name let me know and I wont make the mistake again. To answer your question snipe523, it is StarCycle USA out of Cal.


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

I also love the muzzy and when i went from stock to muzzy i noticed significant difference but that could be just me. o ya some of my neighbors don't like the muzzy as much as me ha ha.


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

muzzy made a dual system for the tyrex. i not feelin the love.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

where you expect that other pipe to go on your brute?


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

lol i don't care i just want em. maybe put the fuel tank on the rack.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I think the Brute's would sound AWSOME with duels...:rockn:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah they would sound bad. i think that the HMF would give better performance than a muzzy, just my opinion, talking about the start of this thread


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

yea, the only problem with duals on the Brutes is where to put that 2nd muffler.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

BEASTBRUTE said:


> yeah they would sound bad. i think that the HMF would give better performance than a muzzy, just my opinion, talking about the start of this thread


 


The HMF doesn't produce near the hp as the Muzzy. It just moves the powerband up the rpm range and makes your bike annoying.


----------



## Rosey42 (Mar 23, 2009)

2nd muffler would fit great under the other fender if you dont have the storage thing plenty of fender space:haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if im not mistaken, LTE has one..

yep just checked they do


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah and i saw this in another thread, it looks cool but anoyying after a couple of rides:34:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

As loud as the HMF is, I wouldn't want it right there at my head. Another thing I would be concerned with is Carbon Monoxide going straight into my face. It might look cool, but in my opinion I think it would be stupid to have something like that.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will get more power out of a full system that just a slip on.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have found this out with the responces that I have gotten, can't wait untill my Muzzy comes in, hopeing it will be here by next friday.


----------

